# FreeBSD 9 Crash



## dns (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all. I use FreeBSD 9 and it crashes after every 4-5 days. How can I find the crash reason? Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 13, 2012)

Is the crash random or does it happen exactly every 96 hours or so? Or at a certain hour of the day perhaps?

Is there anything in the logs around the time of the crash?

Are you running any cron jobs at that time?

Also, saying what applications/services you are running on that machine (desktop with KDE, server with Apache, etc.) may help if other people have the same problem on the same or a similar setup.


----------



## dns (Feb 13, 2012)

No, it is only in FreeBSD 9. I have same programs and crons in FreeBSD 8.2 and it no be problem there.
No. The crash is in random time after (1 or maximum 3-4 days.) Thanks.
Where can *I* can find the reason? I think this is maybe beta release of FreeBSD 9.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 13, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> I think this is maybe beta release of FreeBSD 9.


`% uname -a`
Make sure you have at least 9.0 RELEASE.


----------



## dns (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, it is stable, but very crash 
This is not really RELEASE/STABLE Version !


----------



## kpa (Feb 13, 2012)

How do you know that the hardware is not to blame? Have you done any troubleshooting like testing memory, temperatures, voltages. SMART information of the hard disks?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 14, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> Hello all. I use FreeBSD 9 and it crashes after every 4-5 days. How can I find the crash reason? Thanks.


Did it panic - displaying a reason and a number of traceback messages on the console, and then saying it would reboot (whether or not it did successfully reboot) or did it hang - stop responding without saying anything on the console?

If it paniced, what did it say?

If it hung, do you get any response on the console (such as echoing of characters) or is it completely unresponsive?

Did you run any tests to rule out hardware (such as memtest86+, disk diagnostics, and so on)?


----------

